# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Wild Great Basin Gopher

## meowmeowkazoo

Found this lovely critter right in the road in front of my mailbox, about to cross into heavy traffic! Will probably do a course of panacur then release after a couple of meals. I miss owning colubrids! This one was exceptionally well behaved for a pituophis.

----------

John1982 (07-31-2014)

----------


## John1982

Nice find!

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (07-31-2014)

----------

